# If you were a superhero... (#2)



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

would you have a name that said something about your powers? No "super" name at all? Something enigmatic or jokey?  Something that confuses opponents about your powers?

(In that last category, I was just thinking that "Atomic Beaver" would be fun to work with, even if my powers had nothing to do with nuclear energy or beavers.)

That said, I'd probably go with something enigmatic or descriptive...I'm a traditionalist in that regard, at least.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Ohhh, I want to be "Blademaiden"!!


----------



## Heckler (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd probably keep "Heckler."  I chose it for the super hero aspect in the first place.

http://members.tripod.com/originalvigilante/heckler.htm


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'd probably keep "Heckler."  I chose it for the super hero aspect in the first place.
> 
> http://members.tripod.com/originalvigilante/heckler.htm




I can see it now (In a cheesy French accent) "Go away! or I shall taunt you a second time"


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 29, 2007)

The Power Pessimist. "Downer Power!"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

Heck...now that I think about it, I'd probably just use my screen-name!

(That, or the aforementioned Atomic Beaver.)


----------



## Merkuri (Apr 29, 2007)

I like names that have something to do with the hero's power, even if it's subtle.

Back in high school/early college I used to have a hard time falling asleep at night and would make up stories to amuse myself, usually based on TV shows or movies I liked.  After the X-Men movies came out I made up a mutant that could manipulate computers just by touching some metal part of them.  I called her simply, "Tech."  She usually wore a geeky t-shirt and jeans, to touch on the other superhero thread.


----------



## megamania (Apr 29, 2007)

megamania's powers are like Taskmaster in Marvel comics.  If he sees something down within non-super human means he can now do it.

As an example-  never seen someone play basketball.  He watches a player sink a freethrow.  He picks up the ball and sinks ten freethrows in a row.

One problem-  this happens also with personalities.  sooooooo......

Mega = x1000

Mania=  explosive outbursts of physical and emotional energy.


With other characters I use various naming types.  I avoid the whole "super" or "Captain" thing whenever I can but sometimes will do it.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 29, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Heck...now that I think about it, I'd probably just use my screen-name!



So, you have the ability to cast _maze_ on your opponent, imprisoning them there.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 29, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> megamania's powers are like Taskmaster in Marvel comics.  If he sees something down within non-super human means he can now do it.
> 
> As an example-  never seen someone play basketball.  He watches a player sink a freethrow.  He picks up the ball and sinks ten freethrows in a row.
> 
> ...



Translation -- "Power Word: Orgasm, 1000 feet"

I may have to start smoking.


----------



## Goldmoon (Apr 29, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Translation -- "Power Word: Orgasm, 1000 feet"
> 
> I may have to start smoking.




I think I just found a new best friend.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2007)

Or your worst enemy!

"My power armor suit is ruined!"


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 30, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Or your worst enemy!
> 
> "My power armor suit is ruined!"



That's why you need a waste collection system built in, especially for long transatlantic powered flight.   

That or low-tech _Depends._


----------



## Lorgrom (Apr 30, 2007)

I would just be known as Him.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 30, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> The Power Pessimist. "Downer Power!"




The funny thing is that a while ago I came up with an Anti-hero with a similar power.  His name was Major Letdown and his power was negation of causality and reversal of fate.  This power had a radius of about 20 - 50 feet.  Basically what happens is that whenever a positive outcome to an immediate event is desired by any individual within his area of effect, the reverse (negative) outcome automatically goes into effect.

For instance, lets say Major Letdown walked in on Joe, who was about to win a mega millions jackpot.  At the moment, Joe has 6 out of 7 matching numbers and is expectations of becoming am illionare are as high as possible since he can tell that 7th number is on the ball that is bing drawn.  Suddently, Major Letdown's power goes into effect and without explination all of Joe's winning numbers are changed to loosing numbers leaving Joe perplexed as to what happened...  OR suddently as Joe wins he runs to the corner store to turn in the ticket only to realize that it was a week old and thus a loosing ticket.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 30, 2007)

Lorgrom said:
			
		

> I would just be known as Him.



Already taken.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 30, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> The funny thing is that a while ago I came up with an Anti-hero with a similar power.  His name was Major Letdown and his power was negation of causality and reversal of fate.  This power had a radius of about 20 - 50 feet.  Basically what happens is that whenever a positive outcome to an immediate event is desired by any individual within his area of effect, the reverse (negative) outcome automatically goes into effect.
> 
> For instance, lets say Major Letdown walked in on Joe, who was about to win a mega millions jackpot.  At the moment, Joe has 6 out of 7 matching numbers and is expectations of becoming am illionare are as high as possible since he can tell that 7th number is on the ball that is bing drawn.  Suddently, Major Letdown's power goes into effect and without explination all of Joe's winning numbers are changed to loosing numbers leaving Joe perplexed as to what happened...  OR suddently as Joe wins he runs to the corner store to turn in the ticket only to realize that it was a week old and thus a loosing ticket.



Actually, my power is to make everyone around me depressed, awkward, and uncomfortable. So even though Joe won the lottery, he couldn't celebrate his winning because I depressed him.


----------



## Mycanid (Apr 30, 2007)

My screen name is, in fact, based on a Marvel rpg character I ran - my favorite one - so I guess to answer the question of the OP would be yes: Mycanid! (i.e. Latin for "fungus man")


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 30, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Actually, my power is to make everyone around me depressed, awkward, and uncomfortable. So even though Joe won the lottery, he couldn't celebrate his winning because I depressed him.




So basically you have the super power of being a Buzzkill/Killjoy.    Nice!


Imagine them working together....


Anchorwoman:  "We're going to Frank who is live in the studio with Joe Smith who just won last nights mega millions jackpot...."
Frank: "Joe Smith, now that you are $340 Million richer, what are you planning to do with your money?"
<power Pessimist walks into the backgound>
Joe: "It doesn't matter...  I don't diserve the winning ticket, you take it, I'm a bad horrible person...  I really am.."
<Joe starts to weep uncontrollably and hands over the winning ticket as Major Letdown enters the room>
Frank: "Umm... thanks.  As you just saw Joe Smith just handed me his winning ticket, but unfortunately, my wife called right before we went live and told me on her way to the court to file for divorse which means that I'm BEEEP since that BEEP BEEEP has one of the best BEEEP attornies that MY money could buy."
<The feed suddently is cut as Frank begins his mental meltdown.  The program then goes to commercials.>


----------



## Mycanid (Apr 30, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> So basically you have the super power of being a Buzzkill/Killjoy.    Nice! ... <Joe starts to weep uncontrollably and hands over the winning ticket as Major Letdown enters the room> ... <The feed suddently is cut as Frank begins his mental meltdown.  The program then goes to commercials.>




Major letdown! What a stupendous name!


----------



## Ranger REG (May 1, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> So basically you have the super power of being a Buzzkill/Killjoy.    Nice!



Now, to use my power over those faithful supporters of WotC (aka the "Stepford gamers") with "digital" sugar in their eyes.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 1, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Now, to use my power over those faithful supporters of WotC (aka the "Stepford gamers") with "digital" sugar in their eyes.




<insert the stereotypical scene of a masses chearing on a super hero (or a colossal japanese monster) >


"Go Power Pessimist Save Us!"
"You are our only hope!"
"ME love you long time!"
"I always believed in you!"
"I'm freaken depressed!"
"Woooo... Pessimism Rules!"
"I feel so emo it hurts!"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 1, 2007)

And after his power goes off...


"Power Pessimist Can't Save Us!"
"We have no hope!"
"WE love you no more!"
"You betrayed my belief in you!"
"*blam*"
"Noooo... Pessimism Rules!"
"I feel so emo I'm hurtin' myself!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 1, 2007)

My Super-name would be Electrode and my powers would be electricity manipulation, power device, fly (as electricity through power lines)


----------



## Ranger REG (May 1, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My Super-name would be Electrode and my powers would be electricity manipulation,...



No need to plug in or add batteries to ... ahem ... personal massagers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 1, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> No need to plug in or add batteries to ... ahem ... personal massagers.



 Dude, I'm a guy!


----------



## Ferret (May 1, 2007)

You'd be surprised what's out there  


I suppose my powers would have to link to my name. Something to do with being quite slipery maybe? Perhaps hiding?

'Mah Powers are D...d..dancing, and hiding things!'


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2007)

Lorgrom said:
			
		

> I would just be known as Him.




As in the Powerpuff Girls villain?


----------



## Aeson (May 1, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dude, I'm a guy!



And your point is? Guys use ... ahem ... personal massagers.


----------



## Heckler (May 1, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> And your point is? Guys use ... ahem ... personal massagers.




Aeson's using one right now, IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 1, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> And your point is? Guys use ... ahem ... personal massagers.



Yeah, well I'm one of the few that don't.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 1, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> Aeson's using one right now, IYKWIMAITYD



   :\


----------



## Aurora (May 2, 2007)

Heeheehee well ya know......you know what, never mind. It would be better if I didn't comment here.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 2, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dude, I'm a guy!



My message was actually directed to the female posters and lurkers.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> Aeson's using one right now, IYKWIMAITYD



Darn tooten.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heeheehee well ya know......you know what, never mind. It would be better if I didn't comment here.



Spill it, Red.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, well I'm one of the few that don't.



You should. They're great on the back of the neck and upper shoulders.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 2, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You should. They're great on the back of the neck and upper shoulders.



No thanks.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No thanks.



Ok.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 2, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok.



I'm glad we agree on that.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm glad we agree on that.



We agree on a lot of things.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 2, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> We agree on a lot of things.



I guess so!


----------



## Ranger REG (May 2, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You should. They're great on the back of the neck and upper shoulders.



Gawd, I hope you're talking about the massager and not the real deal.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Gawd, I hope you're talking about the massager and not the real deal.



Dude. Of course.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 2, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dude. Of course.



Vague as ever!   

Aeson FTW!


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Vague as ever!
> 
> Aeson FTW!



I have to keep people guessing. It's no fun if they know everything.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have to keep people guessing. It's no fun if they know everything.




My sentiments EXACTLY. Which is why I said nothing about the secret of how I plan to eat my own head if I pass Aurora's post count...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 2, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My sentiments EXACTLY. Which is why I said nothing about the secret of how I plan to eat my own head if I pass Aurora's post count...



It'll happen eventually.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

I dunno Fru. I dunno....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 2, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I dunno Fru. I dunno....  :\



I don't doubt it.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Say Fru ... what are Electrode's stats and powers? And what hero rpg system was he based on?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Say Fru ... what are Electrode's stats and powers? And what hero rpg system was he based on?



Quik'n'Dirty:


```
[B]Electrode[/B]
Mutants & Masterminds 2nd Edition

[B]Stat	Score	Modifier[/B]
STR	12	+1
DEX	18	+4
CON	12	+1
INT	12	+1
WIS	16	+3
CHA	14	+2

Fort	Ref	Will
+7	+8	+8

Toughness	
+12/+2*		

*Without Force Field

[B]Skills:[/B]
Acrobatics 	8 	+12
Bluff 		10 	+13
Concentration 	11 	+14
Notice		7	+10
Profession	4	+7

[B]Feats:[/B]
Accurate Attack
All-Out Attack
Power Attack
Precise Shot
Quick Change
Taunt

[B]Powers:[/B]
Energy Control 	12 Electricity
Flight		6  500 MPH
Force Field 	10 Extra: Impervious
Immunity 		5  Electricity

[B]Combat:[/B]
Attack 		+10
Damage 		+12 	Energy blast
Defense 		+8
Initiative	+2
```


----------



## Ranger REG (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My sentiments EXACTLY. Which is why I said nothing about the secret of how *I plan to eat my own head* if I pass Aurora's post count...



Gawd, I hope you're referring to the one above your shoulders and neck ... and not the real deal.


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Gawd, I hope you're referring to the one above your shoulders and neck ... and not the real deal.




Why did I suspect that you would be the one who might see such an angle in such a statement?   

Of course I mean the one above my shoulders and neck. Yeesh.  :\


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 3, 2007)

I'll stick with the Appleknocker Man motif... 20' pole of serrated razor pain and a bib overall wedgie to sour my disposition....  Yeah, I like that!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

So Myc, did my stats help?


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Of course they did.

I wish I had the M&M2 system so I could appreciate it more ... but I got a general idea.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Why did I suspect that you would be the one who might see such an angle in such a statement?



I try to see things from all angles.


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I try to see things from all angles.




Hmm ... perhaps you have trained your "eagle eye" to see some angles more than others?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... perhaps you have trained your "eagle eye" to see some angles more than others?



360o vision!


----------



## Wereserpent (May 4, 2007)

My power would be that I am so likeable that everyone just does what I say.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> My power would be that I am so likeable that everyone just does what I say.



I'd short you out before you had the opportunity to use your power on me.   

I like you anyway, you don't need to use your power on me.


----------



## Piratecat (May 4, 2007)

I call dibs on "Sarcastro."


----------



## Michael Silverbane (May 4, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I call dibs on "Sarcastro."




[sarcasm]Oh, yeah.  You'll really wow 'em with your razor wit.[/sarcasm]     


Later
silver


----------



## Ranger REG (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 360o vision!



I thought that's owl vision.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 4, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I call dibs on "Sarcastro."



From Havana, Cuba!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I thought that's owl vision.



Same diff.


----------



## sedarfaery (May 4, 2007)

*Name:* The Midnight Mistress

*Powers:* Manipulation of light (shadow adept), continual _cat's grace_, continual _shadow walk_, animation of other peoples shadows


----------



## Piratecat (May 4, 2007)

Michael Silverbane said:
			
		

> [sarcasm]Oh, yeah.  You'll really wow 'em with your razor wit.[/sarcasm]



Wow, that was really clever! I _never_ expected _that_ response. Oh, and I love that outift. You look _great._


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Wow, that was really clever! I _never_ expected _that_ response. Oh, and I love that outift. You look _great._




ROFL!!


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> From Havana, Cuba!




Oh no ....   

This is NOT a good way to start the morning for me!


----------



## Ranger REG (May 5, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 360o vision!



Nah, just upskirt and downblouse.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 5, 2007)

sedarfaery said:
			
		

> *Name:* The Midnight Mistress
> 
> *Powers:* Manipulation of light (shadow adept), continual _cat's grace_, continual _shadow walk_, animation of other peoples shadows



You covered the "midnight" part. What about the "mistress" part?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 5, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Nah, just upskirt and downblouse.



Hehehe.

REG for teh win!


----------



## sedarfaery (May 5, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> You covered the "midnight" part. What about the "mistress" part?



You sure you want me break out my whip?


----------



## Ranger REG (May 6, 2007)

sedarfaery said:
			
		

> You sure you want me break out my whip?



Well, I'm not saying "no," but what else you got?


----------



## sedarfaery (May 6, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not saying "no," but what else you got?



Not much.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 6, 2007)

sedarfaery said:
			
		

> Not much.



Not much?   

Oh, wait. This is not the costume thread.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Not much?
> 
> Oh, wait. This is not the costume thread.





lol 

:ahem:

Anny ways..


Here is my official super hero name and power ...


*Name:*     Cyber Interloper
*Power: *   Digital Form.  I'm able to transfer my conciousness/being into the digital realms and interact with data as if the data existed in a 3 dimensional space.

Thus, if I uploaded myself into a computer that is playing a video, or a website with a video, I can interact with the video as if I were appart of it....


----------



## Ranger REG (May 7, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Thus, if I uploaded myself into a computer that is playing a video, or a website with a video, I can interact with the video as if I were appart of it....



And that's why I don't watch porn on my puter.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 7, 2007)

You're afraid of uploading yourself?


----------



## Ranger REG (May 7, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> You're afraid of uploading yourself?



No, I'm afraid of seeing *Relique* in my Strip Poker computer game.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> You're afraid of uploading yourself?





Not really.  I'm more afraid that when I do upload myself, I would catch a virus, become corrupt, or be taken out by a team of my arch-rivals (Norton, mcAffee and Nod32) while I'm in a foreign system.

There is, of course, a slight possibility that as a result of a quantum level paradox that a fragment of my datafile might remain on a system or the net and spawn some sort of Bizzaro or anti (nega) version of myself but I'm pretty such arch -rivals could take care of it before it tries to attack me.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 7, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> No, I'm afraid of seeing *Relique* in my Strip Poker computer game.





Trust me... if you had my power, you wouldn't want play that game...  (I had to bribe Mcaffee to toss me into quarentine after touching that blonde...)


----------



## Ranger REG (May 8, 2007)

No, I'd be online doing gawd-knows-what with *Goldmoon's* avatar.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 8, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> No, I'd be online doing gawd-knows-what with *Goldmoon's* avatar.



Fawning all over it no doubt!


----------



## Mycanid (May 8, 2007)

All right ... I am officially baffled. What is going on in here?


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 8, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> All right ... I am officially baffled. What is going on in here?




We're using superpowers for our own personal gain and amusement.


If Stan Lee was dead he's be spinning in his grave so fast that time will reverse.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 9, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> All right ... I am officially baffled. What is going on in here?



Are you? Really?


----------



## Mycanid (May 9, 2007)

No worries ... it will go away I've no doubt.


----------



## JDJblatherings (May 9, 2007)

I'd like to be "Rip your arms off and beat you with them Man."


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 9, 2007)

JDJblatherings said:
			
		

> I'd like to be "Rip your arms off and beat you with them Man."




If you say so..  but I'd be careful cause I have a feeling that some chaotic minded individual would add another "off" to your name...


----------



## JDJblatherings (May 11, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> If you say so..  but I'd be careful cause I have a feeling that some chaotic minded individual would add another "off" to your name...




Comics code violating yes, zap comics...no.


----------



## paradox42 (May 12, 2007)

I'd be Paradox myself, no doubt, since my preferred power would be spacetime manipulation and when one puts in the "time" part of that... well, we all know how that can twist people's minds up in knots.


----------



## paradox42 (May 12, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> If you say so..  but I'd be careful cause I have a feeling that some chaotic minded individual would add another "off" to your name...



Chaotic?

<---

The type of guy who'd be interested in... "special fun"... with another guy?

<---

Hey, I resemble that remark! 

So you're now "Rip your arms off and beat you...

Nah. No need to risk a ban for a joke. Yet. 

Besides, I'm sure most people already got it.


----------

